# Simple necessities?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

What do you guys think are some simple necessities?

Duct Tape
Kool Aide
WD-40


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiffys Tackle box and Beer


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I would have to add my dogs. Just couldn't go anywhere without them.

In all seriousness, I would add fencing plyers to that list. They are as valuable as the duct tape.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Murdock's boat and Sota's beer.... :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yah......and pickled eggs!!!! :wink: :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Gun, shells for the gun, and a lighter


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

McGyver's Handbook


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

First aid kit

Azzwipe-V Imp.

Small hank of rope


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter or Mallards scouting, and Venison Beer Sticks!!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Leatherman, lighter.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

depends what I was doing.....

But always a beer :beer:


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sharp razors
very cold adult beverages
pet or two
gallon of milk
warm body next to you-female-sorry sofaman no "brokenback cowboy"
sharp knife
a few hunting,fishing buddy's
and a good pair of boots!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

My dog and my gun....thats all you need


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> What do you guys think are some simple necessities?


I'm assuming you mean simple necessities for hunting?

In that case:

sharp knife
good gun
quality optics
really, really good boots


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Toilet paper!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

mallard said:


> Toilet paper!


 :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've used leaves before, I'll use leaves again.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I've used leaves before, I'll use leaves again.


Remind me not to shake your hand :lol: .Watch out for poison ivy.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Murdock what the heck is the milk for I don't get it.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

To Drink it :lost:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I cant live without Copenhagen :-?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

murdock how many years has it been since milk had touched your lips.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I've used leaves before, I'll use leaves again.


Yea just wait till you get some poisonous leave, thats why i dont use them. Travery Cope Black?

I looked at some of yours and decided some others were

Knife or Leatherman
Pliers
Waders


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well if you spend enough time in the woods you should know poisonous plants from benign ones. Leaves of three, beware of me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

food
water
shelter
sex
music
education

did I miss anything??


----------



## deadringer (Feb 11, 2006)

My dog 
Beer
Toilet Paper
Gun 
Ammo

We Kill what we eat.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> We Kill what we eat.


I would feel so much better about that statement if you reversed it. I certainly hope you aren't eating small woodland mammals whole.

Buckseye, toss in news and I'm covered too.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

buckseye said:


> food
> water
> shelter
> sex
> ...


Kool Aide
Fried Chicken
Cole Slaw
Mexican Food
Chinese Food
Blue Crabs
Gumbo
Crawdads


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Leaves of three, beware of me.


Leaves of four, *EAT SOME MORE!!!* :lol:

Simple Necessities for the outdoors:

A quality knife
A multi-plier/Leatherman
A bottle of water
Sunflower seeds
A supply of 1/8 oz jigs in pink and orange
A supply of 3" curlytail grubs in white/black dot and yellow/black dot


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

This is like the outdoorsmans version of the scene in the Jerk.

"All I need is this remote control and this paddle ball game."

Good knife
Piece of rope 
guns and ammo
beer
leatherman 
and more beer


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> Travery Cope Black?


Cope Long Cut! Oh, its sounds so good just talkin bout it!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

lol i dont dip though.


----------

